# Public health malpractice



## fbb1964 (15/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/4/21)

When a big organization recommends to its members to “come up with a plan”, we have serious hysteria problem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

